# AWE vs. APR Exhaust



## Open Globe (Jul 25, 2014)

I recently purchased a 2012 TT RS with the APR Stage 3 kit already installed. I love the car, but sometimes wish the exhaust note could be a little more subdued. My neighbors have been good sports about it, but it is a bit embarrassing driving a race car through the neighborhood at 6:00 AM.

I'd love to hear the AWE Switchpath exhaust in person. Is there anyone in the northeast with the AWE exhaust installed that would be willing to meet up to compare the sound? Or alternatively, anyone out there that has had the opportunity to compare them side by side?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

My Stage 3 sounds reasonably tame with the *stock* non-sport catback exhaust. I'd recommend that.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Easiest solution would be to go back to stock,although how much it effects performance is a question that I would like to find out.
I'm actually taking off the oem sports system today and trying the APR system, but like you if it seems too loud, especially mornings when starting the car,then I might have to try another system.
Saying that,even with the standard system the valve is open for the first minute,so it's not that quiet on initial start up.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

I had the full decatted Supersprint exhaust on my car and it was very very quiet when driving at low speeds. Basically, I could pass by without anyone noticing I have a sport exhaust. During the cold starts it was a bit noisy but not something that would upset the neighbors. 
The new supersprint on 80 mm sounds incredible in the videos (best exhaust for TT RS IMHO).


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

cipsony said:


> I had the full decatted Supersprint exhaust on my car and it was very very quiet when driving at low speeds. Basically, I could pass by without anyone noticing I have a sport exhaust. During the cold starts it was a bit noisy but not something that would upset the neighbors.
> The new supersprint on 80 mm sounds incredible in the videos (best exhaust for TT RS IMHO).


cipsony, go record your supersprint and post here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Open Globe said:


> I recently purchased a 2012 TT RS with the APR Stage 3 kit already installed. I love the car, but sometimes wish the exhaust note could be a little more subdued. My neighbors have been good sports about it, but it is a bit embarrassing driving a race car through the neighborhood at 6:00 AM.
> 
> I'd love to hear the AWE Switchpath exhaust in person. Is there anyone in the northeast with the AWE exhaust installed that would be willing to meet up to compare the sound? Or alternatively, anyone out there that has had the opportunity to compare them side by side?


If you haven't seen it already we have a video of the exhaust on a car.


----------



## Open Globe (Jul 25, 2014)

I've seen/heard the videos online, but I think it is very difficult to truly appreciate the sound until you've spent some time with the car in the real world.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Open Globe said:


> I've seen/heard the videos online, but I think it is very difficult to truly appreciate the sound until you've spent some time with the car in the real world.


Absolutely. Hopefully someone up there has the system for you. 

We do take great care in the recording of our systems. We do not alter the sound to make it louder or quieter or lower in tone. So if you are unable to find anyone with the system, you can have confidence in the video that the recording is accurate. I do know what you are saying though, it's not the same as in person.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Open Globe said:


> I recently purchased a 2012 TT RS with the APR Stage 3 kit already installed. I love the car, but sometimes wish the exhaust note could be a little more subdued. My neighbors have been good sports about it, but it is a bit embarrassing driving a race car through the neighborhood at 6:00 AM.
> 
> I'd love to hear the AWE Switchpath exhaust in person. Is there anyone in the northeast with the AWE exhaust installed that would be willing to meet up to compare the sound? Or alternatively, anyone out there that has had the opportunity to compare them side by side?



What exhaust is on the car? Sport, Non-Sport or APR RSC?

I've got UM stage 2 with APR down pipe and Sport exhaust, I don't think my car is loud at all, I actually believe my wifes S4 is louder(and a better note) when you drop the throttle.


----------



## Open Globe (Jul 25, 2014)

The car has the full 'APR RSC Turboback Exhaust System' installed. I bought the car as-is, and thus I do not own the stock exhaust. So, if I make a change, I will need to buy new hardware. I want to keep using the car as a daily driver, and I want to be able to listen to the radio without having to crank it to '10' to compete with the engine/exhaust noise. I also own an RS4, and I LOVE the way that V8 sounds just by hitting the 'Sport' button on my dash. I realize that I cannot make the TT RS sound like my RS4, but I would like to tone it down a bit.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Trade your RSC with someone with a stock exhaust. I had the RSC exhaust about a year ago and got rid of it fast because of annoying high frequency resonance drone at about 2800 RPM (poor design or lack of testing over tolerance) and odd sound in general.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Marty said:


> Trade your RSC with someone with a stock exhaust. I had the RSC exhaust about a year ago and got rid of it fast because of annoying high frequency resonance drone at about 2800 RPM (poor design or lack of testing over tolerance) and odd sound in general.


Poor design and construction. 

Someone should cut open a Corsa and see exactly how they're constructed


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Marty said:


> Trade your RSC with someone with a stock exhaust. I had the RSC exhaust about a year ago and got rid of it fast because of annoying high frequency resonance drone at about 2800 RPM (poor design or lack of testing over tolerance) and odd sound in general.


I agree... Best sound I've achieved is with the stock exhaust coupled with non-cat mid pipes with downpipe... I use the 034 downpipe.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

I heard a full APR RSC on their stage 3 TTRS at the headquarters in Opelika and it was pretty awesome sounding. Really rowdy sound.. which I could imagine potentially might get old. But I was digging it for sure, at the time.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Fined said:


> I heard a full APR RSC on their stage 3 TTRS at the headquarters in Opelika and it was pretty awesome sounding. Really rowdy sound.. which I could imagine potentially might get old. But I was digging it for sure, at the time.


Is the RSC anything like the MK4 R32?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Fined said:


> I heard a full APR RSC on their stage 3 TTRS at the headquarters in Opelika and it was pretty awesome sounding. Really rowdy sound.. which I could imagine potentially might get old. But I was digging it for sure, at the time.


My "guess" is that their ties with Corsa will be cut soon and that this system will no longer be offered. It seems as if they've been dropped by many other suppliers recently for issues relating to payment.

I had the RSC on my A3. Didn't care for it after it had some miles on it. . . it was poorly packed and the sound changed for the worse as it increased in age.

Dave


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.supersprint.com/en/doc-s...A_C3B880mm_system_with_bypass_valve___2_.aspx


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Not4show said:


> Is the RSC anything like the MK4 R32?



Not so different. But the different characteristics of the engine make the sound more choppy for TTRS RSC


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

Fined said:


> I heard a full APR RSC on their stage 3 TTRS at the headquarters in Opelika and it was pretty awesome sounding. Really rowdy sound.. which I could imagine potentially might get old. But I was digging it for sure, at the time.


I got a ride in a Stage 3 TTRS with the full RSC system, and man I thought it sounded really bad. It completely ruined the uniqueness of the I5.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree with most, the OEM sport muffler is very well designed and maintains the dual mode. Just adding any aftermarket downpipe and mid pipes will get you the best sound I've heard.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TTRS-exhaust-system-OE-stock-take-off-/141257580874?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20e39ba14a&vxp=mtr


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice find, that is by far the cheapest option. I wouldn't mess around with other aftermarket exhausts until you have tried the OEM. The only thing you will need is the Y that gets shipped with the APR downpipes to mate up with the stock axle back. You may also need to get some vacuum hose if it isn't still on the car. Without the vacuum hose, the bypass will stay open, that is the loudest mode, but still a big improvement over the aftermarket.


----------



## Open Globe (Jul 25, 2014)

I appreciate the input that all of you have provided. It seems that the best answer for me will be to swap my APR RSC catback for the OEM catback.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a factory exhaust with the resonators removed and extremely professionally custom bent with the mid-pipes deleted so it's a one piece system to the downpipe... It sounds AWESOME and still maintains the flapper with the SPORT button usless of course like me you bypass that and leave it open all the time... The system was spoken for but the person I promised the system to launched the engine in his RS...

I need the space in my garage so it's FREE to whoever wants to come and get it in MD... Look up the cost of a factory sport exhaust and aftermarket mid pipes and you can figure out what a deal this is for someone...


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

bull30 said:


> I have a factory exhaust with the resonators removed and extremely professionally custom bent with the mid-pipes deleted so it's a one piece system to the downpipe... It sounds AWESOME and still maintains the flapper with the SPORT button usless of course like me you bypass that and leave it open all the time... The system was spoken for but the person I promised the system to launched the engine in his RS...
> 
> I need the space in my garage so it's FREE to whoever wants to come and get it in MD... Look up the cost of a factory sport exhaust and aftermarket mid pipes and you can figure out what a deal this is for someone...


Open globe......looks like you need to make a road trip this weekend.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TTRS-exhaust-system-OE-stock-take-off-/141257580874?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20e39ba14a&vxp=mtr


This is the standard system,not the sports exhaust.

I decided to mix APR's system with the oem sports end silencer for the time being.
It's loud and angry when the valve opens with the S button,or just below 3000 rpm,and reasonably quiet with the valve closed when driving slowly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbVYjCRig_w


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I prefer the sound of the standard over the sport, personally.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> I prefer the sound of the standard over the sport, personally.


Are you all settled on the exhaust? If so, I need one back!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Are you all settled on the exhaust? If so, I need one back!


I'm pretty happy with the general standard sound. Whenever you need the sport back, lemme know! You getting ready to sell??


----------

